# StormAudio Receives Recognition in Advance of CES 2017



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Several months ago, the Belgium-based brand StormAudio officially launched its line of high-end immersive sound audio processors and amplifiers at CEDIA 2016. I was on hand at the event and had a chance to chat with StormAudio’s Senior VP Yves Trélohan, who runs the company’s Home Entertainment and Luxury Audio Product Division. Trélohan spoke passionately about the company’s impressive offerings, making sure to highlight the audio performance value of Auro-3D while remaining keenly aware of the importance of cross-compatibility with both Atmos and DTS:X. The latter is particularly important because the brand “StormAudio” resides within the Hardware Product Division of Auro Technologies 

The company’s current slate of gear includes three processors and three power amplifiers, all of which are compatible with the industry’s current stable of immersive sound codecs (Auro-3D, Atmos, and DTS:X). This gear literally blows the doors off flagship AVR models available in the consumer world. The processors can manage 16 to 32 channels, while the power amplifiers offer 8 to 16 channels of performance. Needless to say, they are manufactured for dealer installs through a world-wide network of specialized distributors…and with prices ranging to $20,000 for a processor and $9,000 for an amp, they are sure to grace the most sophisticated of home theater designs.

But, just because StormAudio is ultra high-end, doesn’t mean it should be ignored by the average enthusiast. To the contrary, this gear is cutting-edge from a performance perspective and likely gives us a glance at what’s possible in more affordable realms down the road. And if you happen to be one of the lucky few looking to spend tens of thousands on audio gear, then smile and know that StormAudio is shipping its new gear this month.










Yesterday, a panel of independent industrial designers, independent engineers, and members of the trade media nominated StormAudio’s ISP 3D.32 ELITE processor as a CES 2017 Innovation Awards Honoree in the “Home Audio/Video Components and Accessories” product category. This kind of honor is reserved for products exhibiting outstanding design and engineering. 

The ISP 3D.32 ELITE is StormAudio’s reference processor. It features 32 XLR output channels, 16-channel Zone 2 capability, full immersive sound codec coverage, StormOptimizer room calibration, an intuitive user interface, extensive remote monitoring capabilities, and much more. 

“Having only recently unveiled StormAudio to the world, the experts in the consumer electronics industry are already taking notice of the impressive attributes of the StormAudio ISP 3D.32 ELITE | Reference Edition Immersive Sound Processor,” says Trélohan. “We are very excited to be receiving this honor and look forward to demonstrating the processor along with our many other fine audio electronics at our CES 2017 exhibit suite.”

If you’re planning on attending CES 2017, then StormAudio is a destination you need to add to your itinerary. The company can be found at the Venetian Tower, Floor 29, Room 120. In addition, the ISP 3D.32 ELITE will be on display at the Innovation Awards Showcase (Venetian, Level 2, Venetian Ballroom E/F).

For more information, visit StormAudio on the web at www.stormaudio.com.


_Image Credits: StormAudio_


----------

